# FYI - Tiny Terror (Orange Content)



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Cdn. distributor for Orange said Long and McQuad has just decided to carry the Orange Tiny Terror - A 15/7 watt class A amp head. I don't know the street price but a straight conversion of the British price puts it around $600 +/-.

http://www.orangeamps.com/tinyterror/


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah i might have a go at one of those. i really dont know what to expect though. 15 watts seems a little low.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just read a thread on the Gear Page - guy said they wouldn't be 'stateside' until November, but someone in England posted a review:

http://www.orangeamps.com/forumtest/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11503

Orange makes a few versions of 30 watt amps. They got 50s, 100s, a 140 and now a 200w for those interested in more oomph.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks for that. i guess ill have to try it out to see what it's like. id really like a ad30htc or rocker 30.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm going to have to try one of these.
Don't look down your nose at 15 watts until you've tried it cranked. I've played through an old Vox AC10 (10 watts with 2 - 10" speakers) and it is surprisingly loud.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

no reverb puts me off a bit. i hate using digital reverb


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Amending my post: we sell it for 679.95


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Man, that is an amp I am really interested in trying. If it comes close to matching the "Orange tone" without sounding as loud as a jet, I would be in heaven. Some of my favourtite guitar sounds from live recordings by Canned Heat, Ike Turner, and MC5 were all done on Orange's. But the vintage ones are such beasts. Way more amp than I have ever needed.

Anyone know what the price is going to like on these?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*15 watts not enough?*

Fifteen watts is plenty! If you need more, mic and run through PA or an inexpensive SS amp: what you want first is that TONE! As for reverb, I find a lot of us use reverb to liven up a "dead" sounding amp, but good class A amps have a depth or 3D quality that makes reverb unnecessary. I might need to get one of these as a pet for my OR80


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

washburned said:


> Fifteen watts is plenty! If you need more, mic and run through PA or an inexpensive SS amp: what you want first is that TONE! As for reverb, I find a lot of us use reverb to liven up a "dead" sounding amp, but good class A amps have a depth or 3D quality that makes reverb unnecessary. I might need to get one of these as a pet for my OR80


I always considered reverb essential, but my 2 favourite amps right now don't have reverb and they sound fantastic. And even my one amp I consider my 'reverb amp', I have been playing dry as well.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i really need reverb because i play a lot of psychedelic sort of stuff. and i cant stand digital reverb. i strictly only use real spring reverb. i would love to find a rocker 30 or an ad30htc head. more than a 50 watt orange would be too much amp and too much cash. id like to try or buy that tiny terror amp but i dont think ill go for it for a rehearsal/gig amp.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I've had great luck with THD Yellow jackets in my OR 80. It puts out about 30 - 40 watts instead of 80, and definitely has a different sound, dare I say Voxish?


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

i would want at least 30 watts-hey, isnt that the AC-30!!


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

the thing is quiet! wow. I played it today and was shocked. No chance of playing a bar or anything with a clean tone. We had it hooked to the 412 orange cab and the sound was KILLER, but it lacked headroom for sure. really big middy marshall sound, lots of drive, wicked, wicked sounding amp. 

we initially used the 16ohm out to the cab, but I tried the stereo outs (8ohm) to the stereo ins of the cab and I liked the sound a lot more. Maybe a tad louder, maybe a bit fuller sounding.

Comes with a lunchbox carrying case. would be absolutely incredible for recording


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm, sounds interesting, I have never tried an orange amp. but a buddy of mine just got a rockerverb (?) & loves it


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

bolero said:


> hmm, sounds interesting, I have never tried an orange amp. but a buddy of mine just got a rockerverb (?) & loves it


your buddy is a lucky bastard lol. theres no way i can afford a rockerverb and thats the exact amp i want. found a used one for 1800 but still tooooooo much   . anyway i found a tiny terror for $650-$700 canadian and think i might have to go for it considering i have no chance on getting a rockerverb because it wont fit my income. anybody have any idea how this will go with my orange 2X12 and will it be good for rehearsal and keep up with the drums and bass?


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

sesroh said:


> your buddy is a lucky bastard lol. theres no way i can afford a rockerverb and thats the exact amp i want. found a used one for 1800 but still tooooooo much   . anyway i found a tiny terror for $650-$700 canadian and think i might have to go for it considering i have no chance on getting a rockerverb because it wont fit my income. anybody have any idea how this will go with my orange 2X12 and will it be good for rehearsal and keep up with the drums and bass?


It would almost work, but you would probably have to run it full out if your drummer is a hard hitter.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The cost of the Tiny Terror in the USA is $620 (Cdn). In England, the highest price is $646 Cdn. At LA Music it's $749. Go Figure.

edit. Just saw a closed ebay,ca listing from Sudbury $649


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

well i found a tiny terror and had a look at it at my local shop. its actually a really cool amp. it's $799, which is what i expected. i saw one on ebay for 399(pounds) from a UK seller. i really like the amp so ive put it on hold and if i feel the urge i think ill buy it and hopefully it works out for me.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

looks like you can get them for £298.99 here: http://www.imuso.co.uk/ProductDetail.asp?StockCode=EG01437


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As mentioned earlier, on another thread. I found one in a shop I frequent in Michigan for $499.00 USF. I never got the chance to play through it. They also had several combos and a 2x12 and 4x12 cab in there. All the combos were made in England, the cabs in teh US and the Tiny was made in Korea.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

ya i probably paid a bit more. the L&M in kitchener(30-40 mins drive) could order one in for me for $739 so i went for one that was already in my local shop for 799. worth not waiting


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

jroberts said:


> $629 at L&M.


wow thats pretty good. any idea how much a fender supersonic goes for at your l&m?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jroberts said:


> ... Supersonic costs. I'm not even sure what that is.


One of Fender's latest tube amp innovation.

http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=2160500400


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

jroberts said:


> My mistake - L&M in Edmonton has the Tiny Terror tagged at $595. It's even cheaper than I thought.
> 
> I have no idea what a Supersonic costs. I'm not even sure what that is.


lol wow. why is it so cheap over there. even in the US fromhumbucker music theyre 549USD


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What's the thoughts on this one now that they have been out a while. Any street vibe happening?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

sesroh said...yeah i might have a go at one of those. i really dont know what to expect though. 15 watts seems a little low.


dwagar replied... Don't look down your nose at 15 watts until you've tried it cranked. I've played through an old Vox AC10 (10 watts with 2 - 10" speakers) and it is surprisingly loud.


FYI 10 watts is half as loud as 100 watts... in case you did not know this allready.
15 is plenty loud especially cranked thru a 4x12. Even thru a 1x12 it's gonna pack some serious bels bro.
I regularilly run my Soldano HR 50 thru a Koch load box at 2% into a 4x12... this equals 1 watt. Believe me 1 watt is louder than most ppl expect it to be. 
I need to talk with a raised voice ( not shouting ) to comunicate with others.

Khing


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

GP just did a review of the tiny terror. it is presently korean made but soon to be made in china.
it is supposedly quite loud. our local music store chain (Musicstop in the maritimes) has been bought by L&M so i hope they soon stock these.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok, I tried one of these out on Saturday. It blew me away! The tones I got were absolutely incredible. When got back home I sat down wondering if I should rush back and buy it? I wasn't sure if my ears were fooling me or not, so I decided to check out some reviews on the net and I believe at least 99% of the reviewers heard what I heard coming from the amp. 

To me, the one thing that is missing is an effect loop but other then that, this amp is a beauty.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

These do sound pretty cool. It's plenty loud too. The 15w doesn't mean a whole lot with a tube amp. Running wide open I hear it's actually closer to 30w, but at that level it's dirty as heck. I can tell you that my 18w Trinity running wide open is plenty loud to jam with through my 2x12, and would probbly be no problem in a small club.

I hate the cosmetics of the TT though. If I had one I'd almost have to build a more conventional wood shell for it. I realize the point is for it to be compact, but it looks like a Canadian Tire special!


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*4x10*

How would the Tiny Terror sound with a 4X10 cab? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

offkey_ said:


> How would the Tiny Terror sound with a 4X10 cab? Has anyone tried it?


 Big! Very Big! 

I went back today to give it another shot. I am just blown away by this amp. While I was playing, the amp tech walked up to me and said, "That is the best amp in the store." 

I've been doing a ton of research on this amp, finding sound clips and reviews from other users. There is not a negative remark anywhere to be found. I'm picking it up an Saturday. 

Its great because I can hide it in the closet from my wife!:banana:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

offkey_ said:


> How would the Tiny Terror sound with a 4X10 cab? Has anyone tried it?


Now THAT is something I would like to know/hear too.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

*terror*



ne1roc said:


> Big! Very Big!
> 
> I went back today to give it another shot. I am just blown away by this amp. While I was playing, the amp tech walked up to me and said, "That is the best amp in the store."
> 
> ...


How would you compare this amp to a 4X10 Fender hot rod deVille? I have heard some sound clips but it is really hard to tell what it would actually sound like. I ask because I would have to order one in.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i have been secretly Gassing for a TT for awhile.
this thread isn't helping. which is OK by me.


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

One thing I'm curious about the Tiny Terror is the build quality - how is it? Pardon the ignorance, I am not trying to play the part of a snob in saying that Korean built products are horribe, heck, I have an Epiphone LP that is my go-to guitar and I really enjoy PRS SE guitars. But if Korean-made amps are anything like Korean-made guitars, there are instances when the build quality is hit or miss, Epiphone being the easiest brand that comes to mind: you have your keepers, and then you have your duds.

I ask this question only because I am always concerned about how well a product is able to last over the years. I am one of those people who have had constant misfortune of products breaking down on me, or that I just happen to pick the one lemon out of the batch :tongue: Hence, product longevity is always one of my top priorities when going out and purchasing a new product.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My thoughts are that ANY PRODUCT that is mass produced will have a batch of lemons - whether it was made in Korea, Canada, China, Japan, USA (you get the idea). The only product I would expect to be perfect out of the gate is a boutique, handmade or custom made product.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i just opened up my tiny terror the other day actually and put in a new set of sovtek el84s to try out. it's built very very well but i think it's really a pain to open up to put the tubes in. it would have been way better if it just had a backplate. instead it's got this lid and u have to unscrew it and it's even harder to put back on and have all of the screw holes match up. anyway, great amp. i really like it. i think the stock JJ tubes it comes with are kinda shit. the sovtek tubes i put in have been giving me a much warmer sound, the cleans and drive sound much clearer and alive.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

sesroh said:


> lol wow. why is it so cheap over there. even in the US fromhumbucker music theyre 549USD


It is cheaper in Canada to but Korean products due to the tarriff rates charged by Customs


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> It is cheaper in Canada to but Korean products due to the tarriff rates charged by Customs


6% I believe - correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

sesroh said:


> i just opened up my tiny terror the other day actually and put in a new set of sovtek el84s to try out. it's built very very well but i think it's really a pain to open up to put the tubes in. it would have been way better if it just had a backplate. instead it's got this lid and u have to unscrew it and it's even harder to put back on and have all of the screw holes match up. anyway, great amp. i really like it. i think the stock JJ tubes it comes with are kinda shit. the sovtek tubes i put in have been giving me a much warmer sound, the cleans and drive sound much clearer and alive.


How loud is it? Can it keep up with band who has a LOUD drummer?


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

i got your pm, offkey. yeah, it can keep up with my loud drummer so im assuming it would keep up with yours. 


p.s mines for sale everybody. see buy and sell section


----------



## dlorsch (Aug 14, 2007)

*Orange TT*

Hello Everyone:

I am Dave from Guelph, first post,it's great to be here. I just bought a TT new sealed in the box off e bay for $459.00 USD or $457.41 CAN as of 28/09/2007. Got to love that Canadian dollar lately !!!!!!!!!! From all the reviews I have read this amp rocks and has awesome tone !!!!!!!

Lots of good deals south of the boarder!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

dlorsch said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> I am Dave from Guelph, first post,it's great to be here. I just bought a TT new sealed in the box off e bay for $459.00 USD or $457.41 CAN as of 28/09/2007. Got to love that Canadian dollar lately !!!!!!!!!! From all the reviews I have read this amp rocks and has awesome tone !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dang that is a great price! I spent $650.00. 
Its a great little amp, worth every penny!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This dollar thang is pretty cool right now. May have to take advantage of it more.


----------



## dlorsch (Aug 14, 2007)

*Another Excellent Orange Deal !!!!!!!!*

Hello:

If I hadn't already bought my Tiny Terror I would have been all over this deal. New in US dollars both items around $898.00. Check out the link below, may turn out to be a good deal for a forum member !!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160162223009&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

Davelofu


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

jroberts said:


> For amps from Korea? Free under the General Preferential Tariff, I believe.


Either way, it will be free of tariffs soon. Canada and Korea are about to finalize a FTA (basically, Canada is getting the short end of the deal...but that's a rant best suited for a different forum).


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

jroberts said:


> I'm pretty sure it's free of tariffs right now.


Maybe, but there is usually an 8% tariff on musical instruments and accessories in Korea (and they throw a 12% sales tax on top of that. I just paid 120$ on Friday when they delivered a new guitar that I ordered from Japan).

http://www.apectariff.org/tdb.cgi/ff3235/apeccgi.cgi?KR


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

I tried one of these at L&M expecting to walk away. Whoa! Tons of good sounds, love the size, really loud (but then I'm a low-watt guy). I really miss the loop, particularily after playing a Suhr Badger with the tube-driven loop (spoils you forever). Anyone had a tech mod it for a loop?-Eric


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> I tried one of these at L&M expecting to walk away. Whoa! Tons of good sounds, love the size, really loud (but then I'm a low-watt guy). I really miss the loop, particularily after playing a Suhr Badger with the tube-driven loop (spoils you forever). Anyone had a tech mod it for a loop?-Eric


Gee, I never thought of this? I'm gonna give Wild Bill a call and see if he can do it to mine! This is a great amp and would only get better with a loop for some reverb and delay!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

went to try a few models..and i was very disapointed, for the price range of those amps, appart from looking cool, they, in my opinion that is, are simply not worth the price they go for.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

KHINGPYNN said:


> sesroh said...yeah i might have a go at one of those. i really dont know what to expect though. 15 watts seems a little low.
> 
> 
> dwagar replied... Don't look down your nose at 15 watts until you've tried it cranked. I've played through an old Vox AC10 (10 watts with 2 - 10" speakers) and it is surprisingly loud.
> ...


Fender's Blues Jr is 15 watts. More than enough for 90% of the rooms most of us will ever play. Mic it. I want to pick up a Suhr Badger, 18 watt head. Listen to the clips at their site.

http://www.suhrguitars.com/badger.aspx

CT.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The Suhr Badger is killer! 

Can't say that I agree with al3d if he is talking about the Tiny Terror.
I find the price tag well worth the tone. 

By the way Eric, it looks like I'll be putting a loop on my TT in a few weeks thanks to Wild Bill!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> The Suhr Badger is killer!
> 
> Can't say that I agree with al3d if he is talking about the Tiny Terror.
> I find the price tag well worth the tone.
> ...


i was talking more about the whole line of product. the 30watt rocker is going for over 1500$..that's a bit nuts


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> i was talking more about the whole line of product. the 30watt rocker is going for over 1500$..that's a bit nuts


Orange products are boutique pricey so I hear ya, but they pump out some really warm tones that I feel are price worthy. Its all just a matter of personal tastes and opinions....................and how deep your pockets are. largetongue


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i just bagged a Tiny terror. all i can say is i am totally pleased.
i used it today at a jam with some work buddies and i only had the vol at 11:00 and i kept up with the drummer no problem on the 15 watt mode. it is louder than i thought. the room was a large assembly room at our social club.
i got real sweet crunch and grunt with the gain at 2:00.
i used my 97 Godin LG with the SD jazz and "custom custom custom". i of course got cleans by tapping the buckers. i used a Behringer 4x12 which was the weak link for sure. a nice set of celestions in a closed back cab would have been awesome.
loud enough ? yup.
tasty.
i need a good cab now to complete the package.
as far as tone goes , i love it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

guitarzan said:


> i just bagged a Tiny terror. all i can say is i am totally pleased.


If you don't mind, ... how much ???

I've noticed this item still suffers from dollar disparity. $549 in the US and $749 in Canada. That's with the dollar at par or better for over two months now.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw one at L&M today for $675. Still a far cry from $549 in the US.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

A lot depends on where Efkay, the Cdn distributor, is getting their product from. Are they buying directly from Orange in the UK or OrangeUSA? Even if they are buying from the states, you still have to factor in their costs and profit into the equation.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The controls on this are Gain/Tone/Volume. Is the Gain really a standard volume and the Volume really a Master ???


----------



## demon (Feb 20, 2006)

how many ohms output are these TT's?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> The controls on this are Gain/Tone/Volume. Is the Gain really a standard volume and the Volume really a Master ???



Yes, that's about right.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

demon said:


> how many ohms output are these TT's?



8 and 16 ohm outs.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> If you don't mind, ... how much ???
> 
> I've noticed this item still suffers from dollar disparity. $549 in the US and $749 in Canada. That's with the dollar at par or better for over two months now.


they want 699.00 in my area (N.S.) but i got mine used by doing some trading.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*best price?*

I saw them today at www.fleetsound.com for $630.00cdn.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I tried one in Edmonton, but I can't say I was that impressed by this amp. I played it through an Orange 1x12, and maybe that was the problem. It sounded very boxy and "tiny", pardon the pun. The tone was pretty good when it was cranked, but personally I think I'd rather pick a Peavey Classic 30 for an amp in this price range. It was also on the quiet side.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

dolphinstreet said:


> I tried one in Edmonton, but I can't say I was that impressed by this amp. I played it through an Orange 1x12, and maybe that was the problem. It sounded very boxy and "tiny", pardon the pun. The tone was pretty good when it was cranked, but personally I think I'd rather pick a Peavey Classic 30 for an amp in this price range. It was also on the quiet side.



+1 for me
that Mack amp you have is something I would go for instead, more money....but boy does it sound great in your clips :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just picked one of these little monsters up used. Paid $460 shipped. Got it, plugged it in and was blown away. I cant believe this little thing pumps that much heat, and that was only on the 7 watt side. Cleans are almost non-existent but thats to be expected from an amp like this one. But man, what a growl. I've seen these amps publicly endorsed by Mike Fuller from Fulltone, seems like a pretty good endorsement to me. I'm running mine into a Lopoline cabinet with a 50 watt Weber Blue Dog Alnico.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anybody heard about the Jule Amp Modifications TT Mod? Check THIS out.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

hmmmm I am not sure i heard that huge of a diff. Maybe its my crappy pc built in speaker though so I won't judge that. The thing is, the price of these now in Canada makes me think that i would be better off saving to get a used 70's JMP! Ineed to hear more of this amp.. maybe i need to get off my ass and play it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> ... the price of these now in Canada makes me think that i would be better off saving to get a used 70's JMP! ...


Yes, but can you play a JMP at 7 watts. The 7/15 watt output makes this a totally different animal.


----------



## russell broom (May 4, 2006)

i just picked one up and they really are great. i like the low mid hump and the darker tone to it. i find it sits nicely amongst my other amps (matchless DC30, 68 50W plexi marshall, 61 fender deluxe, fender princeton recording amp) and wouldn't hesitate to use it on a gig (just been recording with it so far)....for a new $700 amp, its pretty impressive.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey guys, could you post some soundclips? Maybe in context of a generic drum line just to see how this thing fits in the mix. I think part of what i am hearing and not liking is due to camera microphones. I am also interested on how well it would take pedals like overdrives.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like it as is, and I find mine sounds better than the unmodded clip on the Jule amp site. I have done a few tube swaps, though. I switched the output tubes for JJ's, which seemed to improve the clarity and note definition considerably, and I swapped out the PI for a NOS 12AT7 (instead of the 12AX7). This increased the headroom a bit, and reduced the "fizziness" that you get when the gain is over 2-3 oclock. It still has tons of gain, just a bit more focus. It also reduced the midrange "hump" just a bit.

I still find it a bit quiet for gigs, and it lacks bass compared to some of the other 18 watt amps i've owned, but overall its a very good amp. I would love a 30 watt/4 EL84 version.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> +1 for me
> that Mack amp you have is something I would go for instead, more money....but boy does it sound great in your clips :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


Thanks - Mack is making a new look to this amp and I'm soon getting the new version. The Heatseeker sounds more Marshally than the Tiny Terror. 

Heatseeker video clip - http://www.dolphinstreet.com/video_clips/video-56.php


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

dolphinstreet I have seen some of your vids. You've got a good ear for good gear. You've also got great chops!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, man! Glad you like my chops and sound! 

Most of my gear is pretty cheap, but I'm pretty happy with my tone these days.


----------



## o_marlin (Dec 20, 2007)

*yyyyyyyyep*

the long and mcquades in waterloo, on has had the tiny terror in for a while, its around $600
that little thing has some balls!


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

it's now tagged 675, isn't it??


----------

